# going out apr 20th



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Leaving Sc at 0600 call interested ed 850 857 1039


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

rigs or day


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

day just a couple of hours free trip


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Humpday fishing trip....best part of the week. Lots of luck Ed!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ed can put you on some fish just 5 miles out.
awesome luck:whistling:

jack


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*all i can do is cry*

wah wah wah..... all i can do is cry. i wish i could go but this work thing has me stuck. a little more notice, another day of the week, maybe on the weekend, and i'm sure there are a few other reasons an old retired guy like me could think of but all i can do is wah wah wah. best of luck ed. slam em good


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*April 20 th*

Hi Ed,

Just saw your post been having trouble with PFF please post report would have liked to get out maybe soon.

Bruce


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Wish I had seen this last evening................
Hope you got 'em Submariner.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

ok, ed went out on the 20th, it's now the 27th....any reports?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No one showed and he went trolling by himself close to shore.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> ok, ed went out on the 20th, it's now the 27th....any reports?


i guess ed is busy so i'll post a few things. 
went out sunday (24th) with good wx and smooth seas. the current at the edge was kicking about 1 knot. got some trigger, mingo, wrasse, 1 tile, and a couple of snowy. oh, i think i got a dolphin that almost spooled me but luckily the 30# droprig broke before the 65# braid. wow, i have never done that before.

jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a great day to me. Those bulls got some hutspa on the first run for sure!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no, mac, not a mahi-mahi. a bottle nose dolphin, aka porpoise.twt
btw....did you get your gear replaced after the fire?
hope everything is settled for ya.

jack


----------

